# Cycle paths/trails around the country- web sites & Books



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Just taken up the pleasure of cycling again and discovered several websites and books for trails and routes that I thought I would share and hope that others will do the same of places they have found.

We are going to Bourton on the Water to a CS this weekend and I found this perfect website where there are 3 rides all centred around the place.

http://www.cotswold.gov.uk/nqcontent.cfm?a_id=2626&tt=cotswold

The second came about from a thread on here talking about Chester and the ability to park there overnight and we really like the look of the place, not been for years.

http://www.chester.gov.uk/tourism_a...ivities/health_and_fitness/healthy_walks.aspx

The next is around the Forest of Dean where I fancy for just after Christmas, would like to know more about cycling around the water park there, I don't seem to be coming up with much useful info on the place.

http://www.gloucestershire.gov.uk/index.cfm?articleid=1647

The next is the OS location map which someone kindly put on here and I have found really useful while planning routes to do, especially the hills!!

http://maps.the-hug.net/

I learnt on here that to cycle many of the Canal towpaths you now need a permit, this link will take you to where you fill out the form and print off the paper you need to take with you at all times, free of charge but useful if you get caught.

http://www.waterscape.com/things-to-do/cycling/permit

Many of you will have heard of the Tissington Trail in Derbyshire this is a detailed route. We went to a CS near here at Tonge Station and had a wonderful time , the cycle path runs next to the site and it is possible to cycle all the way to Derby on paths from here - 9 miles.

We did the Stately Homes cycle ride which passes by the Campsite so was perfect, should have been 13-17 miles but we ended up with 21, passed the first turning and had to retrace steps!!

http://66.102.9.104/search?q=cache:M7wLx3DpoUEJ:www.nwleics.gov.uk/cycling/documents/Stately_Homes_-_13_or_17_miles(1).pdf+stately+homes+cycle&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1

Will add to this when I come across any others and would appreciate any others you may have.

Just got the AA Britains Best Cycle rides book which gives 46 easy excellent rides , all circular so leaving and setting off from van is ideal. Also got some others done by the AA all available on Ebay for fraction of original cost these cover different parts of the country and again do circular tours where you can base yourself at a nearby camp and go off for the day.

Mandy


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Cycle paths/trails around the country- web sites & B*



mandyandandy said:


> Just taken up the pleasure of cycling again and discovered several websites and books for trails and routes that I thought I would share and hope that others will do the same of places they have found.
> 
> We are going to Bourton on the Water to a CS this weekend and I found this perfect website where there are 3 rides all centred around the place.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mandy for that.
We now have a couple of permits.
Thanks again


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

You could also try www.sustransshop.co.uk the UK charity promoting sustainable transport.

If you are planning the Tissington trail try to go during the week. At weekends it is so busy with children & walkers it is almost impossible to cycle!

Another favorite of our is from Caernarfon in North Wales. Starts at the railway station and follows a disused track over the Lleyn peninsula. CC site at Caernarfon is just a few minutes cycle from the start.

Trevor


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

With the Dean, google the cycle centre. They have the lot there and all the trails start from there as well. We've done about 15-20ml rides there and they really are great trails, all well graded and all levels of fitness. The picnics we had there were memorable to say the least. Do go to Mallard Pikes, it's gorgeous.

H


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Cycle paths/trails around the country- web sites & B*



mandyandandy said:


> I learnt on here that to cycle many of the Canal towpaths you now need a permit, this link will take you to where you fill out the form and print off the paper you need to take with you at all times, free of charge but useful if you get caught.
> http://www.waterscape.com/things-to-do/cycling/permit
> Mandy


Thanks Mandy, a very useful post now duly filed. I'd no idea you needed a permit to cycle on some canal towpaths ! We must have broken the law many times and are possibly about ot do so again in Northants.

I have to say I'm a bit unhappy about giving my name, address and telephone number out on the internet and all in exchange for a piece of paper that I can print off without any human intervention anywhere. It looks more as if British Waterways want a way to sell me information or to sell my information to others.

I think I'll wait and get a permit from a lock keeper or the man who asks to see my cycle permit !

G


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*No need*

Hi Grizzley.
No need to give your address, just fill in the yellow boxes.
That is how I got ours.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: No need*



Grath said:


> Hi Grizzley.
> No need to give your address, just fill in the yellow boxes.
> That is how I got ours.


 _Yellow_ boxes ? All the boxes I got from that link were white and all marked with an asterisk as compulsory - name, address and phone number.

It does seem peculiarly bureaucratic though doesn't it ?

G


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: No need*



Grizzly said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Grizzley.
> ...


That's weird!! 8O All of the boxes that I could see were yellow except for the address which was white.
I did not fill in my address and I got the permit, however no number on it or specific identification to me, so could be photocopied.
I would have thought that they keep a record of email addresses though


----------



## impala666 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Cycle tracks*

Thanks Mandy for the cycle tracks info. We often visit Kettering/Northants area and have recently cycled around Pitsford, & Graffam reservoirs, and along the Brampton Valley old railway line to Market Harborough.

There are some good rides along Sustrans routes 52 & 63 . We park up at The Horse & Jockey in Congerstone CV136LY off the A 47 North of Hinckley. It is a good pub/resturant and the owner allows overnight stops. The have water/toilets but noe hook ups.

Brian


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi,

Thanks for the info I have looked into the Bramton Valley way, not heard of it before and it looks excellent, my problem always is having to retrace steps rather than doing a loop. Do you all just cycle both ways or do you have maps and come back on the lanes and roads.

http://www.leics.gov.uk/index/envir...cycle_trails/cycle_trails_brampton_valley.htm

this is another taken from Leics.gov.uk, they seem to be really on the ball which is more than can be said for me, I didn't notice where it says click on here for more details, yes the big red thing 

http://www.leics.gov.uk/index/envir...s/cycle_trails/cycle_trails_belvoir_route.htm

The above is circular so good for us, all those on the right are cycle ways either circuits or straight lines.

Thanks again all
Mandy

By the way I had to give my address too!!


----------



## ubuntu1 (Jan 14, 2008)

*Cycle tracks Notts/Derbys border.*

Here's two trails within a few miles of each other. One in Nottinghamshire and one in Derbyshire. There is a campsite at Teversal which is very close to both trails.

http://www.derbyshire.ghttp://www.d...ks_and_trails/five_pits_trail/default.asp.htm

http://www.teversaltrails.com/visitorscentre.htm

Excellent for walking or cycling.


----------



## lafree (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi, Thanks for your info, if you are in the West country try the Tarka Trail in North Devon you won't be disappointed .We have just arrived home from Cycling the Mosel and Rhine rivers in Germany and around Brugge super cycling.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi,

I can't get the Derby link to work but will keep trying, this about the Tarka trail looks an excellent idea especially for my 8 year old and would give her an idea of what she is looking at.

http://www.northdevonbiosphere.org.uk/ndbresources.php?ID=213&category=72&stylesheet=style

The amount of times I have to either stop to explain or wobble all over the place trying to listen to her questions (bless her) and give reasonable answers is just going over the top now.

She only learnt to ride her bike 18 months ago but out rides most of us even over 20 miles, oh to be fit again!!

We did Brugge last year and it has to be the best place yet for cycle organization and flat surfaces, it was this place where we decided to take the pleasure back up again.

Thanks again all
Mandy


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

If you fill your details in on the website, it takes you to this pag. I guess there must be some form of database. But if you print off a blank one and photocopy it a few times I guess that should be fine- it does not prefill any details or anything :?:

http://www.waterscape.com/media/documents/versioned/cycle_permit.pdf


----------



## peterandclare (May 16, 2006)

an easy cycle trail we found was from Dolgellau along the Mawdacch Trail to Barmouth, along the estuary with a nice hotel among the way for a beer/coffee 

about 11 miles each way. and nice and flat, with a ride across the estuary next to the rail bridge at the end 

Pete


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Just a quick tip, never ask an ultra fit person in a cycle hire shop what the hills are like on a particular route. 

I asked at Carsington this weekend and she must have seen by my shape and size that I was not the fittest in the world, she told me which way to go around as there would be a few small hills to begin with but then it flattened out. 

Well anyone of the walkers we passed while trying to get oxygen back into our lungs, even in the last mile out of the 7 will tell you we managed to find more hills than she had ever come across. Either that or she thought I needed more and had them added over night  

We did intend doing the Tissington Triangle which takes you past Carsington but our little girl was ill in the night and we didn't think she would be up to it. At 28 miles it would be too far but there are places where you can shorten the ride. 

I love it around Barmouth , we used to live just outside Welshpool and went out that way a few times. Thanks for that , I will do some checking around the area. 

Mandy


----------



## yozz (Jan 18, 2009)

Dolgellau is a great starting point for some lovely places. Skirt around the estuary to Barmouth and then follow the coast road round. Head in to the Snowdonia national park. Or head out of Dolgellau towards Machynlleth (don't forget to visit CAT).


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Just starting to go out and about again, got a Thule towbar bike rack for christmas so not just stuck with going in the van now. 

Going on a rally with CCC to Tonge Station again near Derby, one of our favourite places last year with the bike track running along side it. Last time we went they had organised a bike ride and the majority of the group when off together. 

Also been looking into cycling around Newark and Dudley, the canal system around Dudley sounds perfect for round trips as they link up. 

Will be back for more soon.

Mandy


----------



## 105109 (Jun 11, 2007)

*cycle paths*

Sustrans -
a good few weeks ago, we filled in our details on their
website to have info on cycle paths sent to us. We duly
got it and a list of maps we could buy. (Our Giant Pro
Connect CS Lite bikes are waiting on collection at local dealer)

We then got a phone call, supposedly from Sustrans, had
we got the literature then on and on and on
It's a charity, would we like to give
them £15 per month, then eventually down to £3 per month,
all the time telling us all what Sustrans to and what they intend
to do.

At the end of the phone call, were eventually told that it was
a firm on behalf of Sustrans looking for donations. Had they said
that in the beginning, I could have saved the woman, and myself,
about 10 minutes of time.

We have our favourite charities we give to, I told the woman if
we decided to give, it would be a lump sum and not monthly direct
debits.


----------



## yozz (Jan 18, 2009)

The Trans Penine Trail stretches from Southport to Hornsea, and you can join the trail anywhere on route and have a few hours cycling.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Trails*

Hello,

I am trying to find out what campsites we could stay at in say Flagg Near Buxton in order to cycle into Buxton Via the Tissington trail.

Anyone familiar with these routes and the junctions?

Trev


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: Trails*



teemyob said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am trying to find out what campsites we could stay at in say Flagg Near Buxton in order to cycle into Buxton Via the Tissington trail.
> 
> ...


Trev
The Tissington trail does not go into Buxton but ends here. There is a campsite here called Pomeroy Camping Park here and details here.

Click on the other sites link for further sites.

Derek


----------



## yozz (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: Trails*



teemyob said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am trying to find out what campsites we could stay at in say Flagg Near Buxton in order to cycle into Buxton Via the Tissington trail.
> 
> ...


Hi Trev how many miles/km are you realistically looking at cycling to Buxton and back in a day?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Trails*

Thanks Derek, I thought it went on (Tissington that is) to meet up with another trail that led to Buxton.

Yozz

Under 20 miles if possible

Trev


----------



## cliver (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi, sorry to crash this post, but we are new to cycling and would love to know where we can get information about cycling tracks abroad, can anyone help? ( Spain, France, Germany). Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

cliver said:


> Hi, sorry to crash this post, but we are new to cycling and would love to know where we can get information about cycling tracks abroad, can anyone help? ( Spain, France, Germany). Many thanks in advance.


The German Tourist Board do a very good booklet on cycle routes in Germany. See their website. They've lots of other useful free stuff too.

I'd suggest going to the websites of the regions of France you propose to visit and looking for them there.

G

See:

HERE

for example


----------



## cliver (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi Grizzly, thank you very much once again for your response - we will have to stop meeting like this :lol: 
Maggie my better half has been busy looking at the German site link you provided, which she is most grateful for.
If anyone knows of Aires in France, Germany, Spain that have 'traffic free' cycling routes, please do let us know.
Thanks again,
Clive & Maggie


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

You could also try this website for Germany...

>Fahrradreisen.de<

Use the links below the map and not the map itself otherwise the google translate doesn't work.

Pete


----------



## cliver (Jun 11, 2008)

thanks for that great cycle sight you gave us ,do you know if they do anything like that for other countries?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

You could try this one for France..

>Voiesvertes.com<

Sorry, can't help with Spain.

Pete


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

cliver said:


> thanks for that great cycle sight you gave us ,do you know if they do anything like that for other countries?


Have a look at Cicerone Books on the web - they list a range of cycling guide books including one for France. Alternatively meteodale.com.

Mike


----------



## cliver (Jun 11, 2008)

Thank you so much once again,
the sight you gave us is really great,definitly going to try some of the routes,In feb we are going to Morroco,so we`ll see if we come across any easy walking and cycling routes there,if we do we`ll post the information.


----------

